# Opinions on Jumping Spider?



## thereyoflite (Jun 6, 2014)

Just wanted to know what you guys thought of this photo. Is the DOF to shallow? I experimented with focus stacking for the first time with this picture and wanted to now how it looks. I took the photo with my $50 macro setup which has been working quite nicely for me. Just throwing this out there: anyone interested in having a guest blogger?


----------



## BGeise (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes dof is too shallow. The picture is ok but needs more of the spider in focus.


----------



## thereyoflite (Jun 6, 2014)

That's what I was thinking. Thanks


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 6, 2014)

Composition is OK though...I m not a buggie sort of person but I have seen a lot that are really nice...this one is one of them.


----------



## thereyoflite (Jun 6, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> Composition is OK though...I m not a buggie sort of person but I have seen a lot that are really nice...this one is one of them.


Thanks! That's encouraging. When photographing insects, patience is key.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeah....I know...I found one a few weeks ago and put it in the fridge (via a tip from one of my friends at CiC) because my beetle was moving a lot. In the meantime, I was preparing for a trip here to our event in Dayton (Ohio) and apart from being a mom to 3 doggies, I was (still am..) taking care of a sick and doggie. Anyway to make my long story short, I forgot my insect in the fridge despite that hubby was complaining of it being there at the time. It died.  I was devastated so when I found another one, I got a little girl next door to help me with my sick dog, just look after him for a short time while I set up my beetle in my little tinee-weenie studio. I did not put the buggie in the fridge. After my sweat and tears setting the whole thingamagig, I turned my back to go to my bathroom to get something for it to hang on to. I lost the damn thing and couldn't find it for the life of me. All wasted. We are in Dayton now in this little hotel room and all my gears are at home...and there are a lot of insects and buggies I could have had in my whole lifetime here. It wasn't time for me to die yet I think... so I decided to take my first BIF.:lmao: That too was a FAILED attempt. I think I will stick to what I know best for the time being....:er::er::er:

Are you crying now after reading my post? Are you still alive? Sorry for boring you ... :mrgreen:



thereyoflite said:


> IzzieK said:
> 
> 
> > Composition is OK though...I m not a buggie sort of person but I have seen a lot that are really nice...this one is one of them.
> ...


----------



## Nounboy (Jun 7, 2014)

I am so against putting bugs in fridges.


----------



## thereyoflite (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm sorry that your beetle died, that you had a sick dog, and that you lost a beetle in your house. you should try setting up a mini studio outside... You'd be surprised how many insects are attracted to white pieces of paper.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jun 7, 2014)

Now, if you can get a picture of him jumping....


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 7, 2014)

Nounboy said:


> I am so against putting bugs in fridges.


They do not die unless you have been careless like me and put it in the fridge and forget it was there because life got in the way. Of course it will die. 5 minutes or 10 minutes in the fridge is enough to slow a bug down. I left mine in the fridge for over a week...that was dumb of me.


----------

